# Can my life get any worse ? ( RANT )



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

It feels like I've been cursed. For 2 years I have had gas issues and now today I have hearing problems ( tinnitus ) too . ( I'm pretty sure these two are not related ) It feels like my life keeps getting worser and worser , It's like everyday I am given a new reason to commit suicide. Why , why me ? What have I ever done to deserve this ?


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Well if I have learned one thing from life is that things can ALWAYS get worse.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry you've got tinnitus on of everything else.

i've had chronic tinnitus for the last 25 years. you're right--it's not caused by the bowl problems. some medications have a side effect of tinnitus. very loud noises can cause tinnitus as well as using headphones/ear buds especially if the volume is too loud.


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------

